# Paph lockianum flask - Oct 23, 2012



## Paphman910 (Oct 24, 2012)

Paph lockianum flask:

Flask Images:












Deflasked:






Final Compot







Paphman910


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool,Nice!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 24, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2012)

Is P. lockianum aka P. barbigerum var.lockianum aka P. cocineanum?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Justin (Oct 24, 2012)

plants look great!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 25, 2012)

Rick said:


> Is P. lockianum aka P. barbigerum var.lockianum aka P. cocineanum?



That is an ongoing species debate!

Paphman910


----------



## eggshells (Oct 25, 2012)

Great job deflasking! You will be able to bloom it in less than 2 years.


----------

